#ubuntu-au 2011-06-06
<head_victim> sagaci: the alphas are doing quite well actually. I didn't have a desktop background on Ubuntu for a day or so but not there is a gaudy one.
<head_victim> I was expecting many more issues
<head_victim> The "applications" and "files and folder" icons on the menu don't stay open though
<thegoodcushion_> I have a netbook screen which is only 600 pixels high.  Many dialogs don't fit on the screen.  How do I get to the bottom of the dialog so I can press 'OK' ?
<head_victim> If you press and hold alt you can drag the window around
<thegoodcushion_> ah thank you
<thegoodcushion_> that's good
<head_victim> No worries mate :)
<sagaci> hi
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> I have installed libreoffice 3.4 How do i add it in Launcher using Unity Desktop Shell ?
<sagaci> kaushal, run it and then right click it and click on keep in launcher...?
#ubuntu-au 2011-06-07
<sagaci> head_victim: ping
<head_victim> Aw pong
#ubuntu-au 2011-06-08
<head_victim> sagaci: pong from last night
<sagaci> use UTC for meeting email?
<sagaci> head_victim: ?
<head_victim> I usually try to list it locally for each state, but as long as it's clear it shouldn't really matter too muhc
 * head_victim slaps heads of people who continue to use "wastebin" and "trash" in enAU :/
<somethinginteres> head_victim: haha, my thoughts exactly. I just did a fresh install of 11.04 and now send files to the "wastebin" 
<head_victim> I saw 2 or 3 different versions in the one unity package :/
<head_victim> It's MEANT to be "Rubbish Bin" as defined by our global leader enGB
<head_victim> Natty has wastebin and I'm firing up oneiric to see what that has.
<somethinginteres> head_victim: is it something anyone with a launchpad account can change? 
<head_victim> somethinginteres: pretty much, you have to be a member of the translation team but that's pretty open
<head_victim> In oneiric it's "Trash" :/
<head_victim> I'm starting to think we might need to employ sagaci's idea of downloading the whole pot, grepping for "trash" and "waste" and "bin" and converting them all and uploading.
<head_victim> If only we were close enough I'd go round and we'd knock it over in a day I'd reckon.
<somethinginteres> head_victim: sounds like a plan! :) 
<sagaci> head_victim: interactively, not a blanket replace
<head_victim> It's about 600mb download but the issue is the speed off launchpad isn't great.
<head_victim> sagaci: yes, of course :) 
<sagaci> head_victim: the issue is uploading them back
<sagaci> head_victim: are you changing over to the new 500gig bundle?
<head_victim> Nope, I don't bundle, I've wangled a cheaper deal than any bundle could get me.
<head_victim> But I"d easily have 10gb spare a month in my current 50gb allowance anyway, more when Lubuntu goes official and I don't have to torrent that anymore.
<somethinginteres> Anyone know of a script that does all the optimisations from www.lesswatts.org automagicaly? 
<head_victim> somethinginteres: didn't know it even existed
<somethinginteres> head_victim: nor did I until yesterday. I need it because my new netbook Toshiba NB550D just doesn't pack the punch I need. 
<head_victim> Lubuntu!
<sagaci> downloading the base pack
<sagaci> 588 mb
<somethinginteres> head_victim: Ooo, you reckon just a change to something like Lubuntu would increase battery life a good amount? 
<head_victim> somethinginteres: not sure, if it's only battery power you're worried about probably not.
<somethinginteres> head_victim: I should be clear that's what I meant. "pack a punch" I just realised sounded to much like "graphics power" :P 
<head_victim> sagaci: nice work, after it's done definitely email the launchpad group and say "oi, don't do it again!" I've had to change several back just tonight.
<somethinginteres> head_victim: you'd think if a guideline was set out it'd be followed? That's a bit of hassle for the en_AU team 
<sagaci> head_victim: only getting 6mbit download from lp
<head_victim> somethinginteres: all our guidelines for translation basically point back to the GB team
<head_victim> sagaci: yeah that's going to be the issue.
<sagaci> upload will be 1mbit at best for me
<head_victim> If it were 6MB I'd be impressed though (I misread it the first time)
<head_victim> somethinginteres: I'm pretty sure I saw something on phoronix showing that basically there was little to no different between Ubuntu flavours as far as power consumption goes.
<somethinginteres> head_victim: rightyho. Seems like Windows wins the race as far as power consumption goes at the moment. Though things seem to be getting better each release
<head_victim> somethinginteres: that's a bit scary
<head_victim> sagaci: that's actually the main reason I detest PPAs and non official repositories, they're too slow when you need updates
<sagaci> yeppers
<sagaci> software in ubuntu finals are good enough / stable enough / "bleeding edge" enough for me anyway
<head_victim> Yeah rarely I have to add something to get some odd piece of stuff to work (mobile phone syncing for example)
<sagaci> finished dl
<head_victim> But today's update on my oneiric VM was Fetched 99.4 MB in 32s (3,071 kB/s)  
<head_victim> Takes longer to install by far than it does to download these days. Used to be the other way around.
<sagaci> takes longer to unpack/configuring via apt-get than the download itself
<sagaci> i'll be back later
<sagaci> head_victim, pin
<sagaci> g
<head_victim> sagaci: pon ;)
<sagaci> head_victim, you know how you have unity --replace... what's the equiv for lxde
<head_victim> lxde --replace ?
<head_victim> Hang on, booting a vm to play and see if I can figure it out
<sagaci> well it's more of a on boot the panel isn't showing, just the desktop icons - chromium and file manager
<sagaci> tried running lxpanel but it says it's already running
<head_victim> "lxpanelctl restart"
<sagaci> i'll try that
<sagaci> yep, that worked
<sagaci> but it only happens every few boots
<sagaci> weird
<head_victim> What version?
<head_victim> And any output to logs?
<sagaci> sorry, just shut it down :P
<sagaci> lubuntu 11.04, that 64-bit one
<sagaci> on my netbook
<head_victim> Ah ok, I haven't tried a 64bit one
<sagaci> head_victim, around for a while?
<head_victim> Gotta write a job app so I'd say so
<sagaci> I've got a good command for you to try out
<sagaci> meh, couldn't find it
<sagaci> head_victim, the 588mb base unpacks to 4 gig
<head_victim> What did it do?
<sagaci> sorry, 3.4gig
<head_victim> sagaci: cool so you've already downloaded it?
<sagaci> yeah, did about an hour ago, just unpacked it then
<sagaci> fyi http://paste.ubuntu.com/621685/
<sagaci> head_victim, looks like it only has a handful of .po's
<head_victim> Hm really?
<sagaci> well there's about 1300 templates in translations, only 697 .po's
<head_victim> Oh, so handful = sarcastic
<sagaci> well I'm just saying it's not equal to the amount on lp
<head_victim> As long as it makes the "trash" become "rubbish bin" I'd be happy. It's annoying how many different ways it's written.
<sagaci> i'm going to try to rename dialog to dialogue and reupload tomorrow to see if it works
<sagaci> even catalog has 400 odd strings to be renamed
<sagaci> it makes sense to do it this way rather than trawling through 95% of usual stuff that doesn't need to be touched
<head_victim> Yeah, you know where the enGB stuff is don't you? It has a reasonable list of common words
<head_victim> Last time I tried I had issues uploading because I must have done something wrong. I translated the whole of FF
<sagaci> head_victim, email sent your way
<head_victim> Replied ;)
<head_victim> Nice work :)
<sagaci> actually, I'm not going to touch that base pack I've downloaded just until I read up on it all a bit more
<head_victim> Fair call. I'm sure there are people in -translations willing to help
<sagaci> like I've still got the original tar.gz pack but I'll mess around and then redo it tomrrow
<sagaci> s/tomrrow/tomorrow
<head_victim> Yeah the upload part was the bit I stuffed up
<sagaci> head_victim, how do you upload it, via dput or something?
<head_victim> I was putting the pots back up
<head_victim> But failed miserably
<sagaci> yeah
<sagaci> I downloaded the "active" base pack, dated 23-04-2011, surely that's not the correct way to do it
<head_victim> Sorry mate, I know nothing on the topic that's why I decided to stick to web based until I'd read up on it a lot more
<sagaci> and it's weird that you have to download the whole pack which has all translations, rather than just the subset -AU
<sagaci> might be a tad harder than expected
<head_victim> sagaci: as soon as Lubuntu goes official we should both lodge applications to get it mirrored on aarnet :P
<sagaci> yeah, around alpha 3, you reckon?
<head_victim> Not sure TBH, awaiting cdimage space apparently, that was in testing at the time of UDS
<sagaci> anyway, off to sleep
<sagaci> i'll talk to you later
#ubuntu-au 2011-06-09
<airtonix> wait.. waht? the translations doesn't use a version control repository??!?!!
<airtonix> thjis is madness
#ubuntu-au 2011-06-10
<head_victim> sagaci: scouring the bug lists for enGB I've tried to make sure all enAU trash is now rubbish bin again
<head_victim> All those bug reports that came through today was my check list
<head_victim> Looking over those links actually, looks like I've done it before :P
<gorilla> head_victim: 
<gorilla> ???
 * gorilla is thinking... yay for public holidays.
<head_victim> gorilla: nice if you get them off
<gorilla> head_victim: Ahhh. :-/ penalty rates?
<sagaci_> hey
<benonsoftware> Is any one here or know someone who is on the Aisa Ocenia board because I want to know when it nexts sites so I can apply for Ubuntu Membership
<sagaci> head_victim: yep, i've been doing rubbish bin where applicable
<sagaci> benonsoftware: apparently you can apply for ubuntu membership via another regional board if the one you're in isn't active and/or doesn't fit your schedule for meeting times
<benonsoftware> Should I do that then? But the times are when I am at school.
<sagaci> try the EMEA, it's the only other one on the fridge
<sagaci> 5th july 8-9pm GMT
<sagaci> converts to 6th July 6am
<benonsoftware> No... Is there one with a time between 4:30pm and 8:00pm our time?
<sagaci> the americas one is 10am
<benonsoftware> Yeah, It will be my holidays say I MIGHT be able to go there.
<sagaci> well the next one is june 16 (our 17th) so i'd say you'd be more for the july one, right?
<sagaci> benonsoftware: best to give https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-membership-board-asia-oceania an email asking when the next meeting is, otherwise approach one of the other board
<benonsoftware> <sagaci> sorry. I will use the Ameicra one,
<benonsoftware> Any one want to support a 12 year old's Membership?
<benonsoftware> So anyone? Please?
<sagaci> hi
<dns53> hey
<sagaci> hi
<madlatvian> hi ubuntu heads
<madlatvian> no body up some questions about unit and gnome
<sagaci> hi
<madlatvian> hi sagaci
<sagaci> what's happening
<madlatvian> i was saying that most linux people go to bed by now
<madlatvian> I just installed gnome 3 better than unity but still has some problems
<sagaci> fair enough
<madlatvian> what do you think about unity
<sagaci> i'm using it now, i like it
<madlatvian> have you tried gnome 3
<sagaci> yup
<sagaci> via fedora
<madlatvian> mmm fedora or ubuntu
<madlatvian> just listing to fleetwood mac fantastic
<sagaci> ah ok
<madlatvian> im starting to have major problems with gnome three freezing no problems with unity
<madlatvian> where is head_victim never around
<sagaci> it's 1am
<sagaci> brb
<madlatvian> is there a brisbane  group
<head_victim> I'm here now?
#ubuntu-au 2011-06-11
<head_victim> YAY the latest language pack has Rubbish Bin in all the right places
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Approval2011 Lets see what we can do :)
 * airtonix hands head_victim a cheerleader outfit
<head_victim> I think I'll need to shave my legs for that suit
<head_victim> On that note the stump grinding has finished so I'm off for some sleep. Cheerio.
<sagaci> head_victim: awake?
<somethinginteres> what's the difference between 'gksudo' and 'sudo'? 
<sagaci> gksudo is meant for graphical applications,
<sagaci> iirc
<iflema> !gksudo | somethinginteres 
<lubotu2> somethinginteres: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<somethinginteres> iflema: thanks. I totally have just been using sudo though :P woops
 * iflema any form of sudo.... says the one that forgets he is in a root terminal... starting things... constantly =)
<somethinginteres> iflema: lol good times 
<benonsoftware> Hi head_victim
<somethinginteres> so has anyone else experienced a less effective laptop battery on 11.04 as a lot of the posts are claiming? http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ubuntu-11.04-natty-narwhal,2943-13.html
<sagaci> i've always had less battery on ubuntu/linux
<somethinginteres> sagaci: as have I but it seems like a lot of people are getting a significant decrease even compared to 10.10 or 10.04
<sagaci> head_victim: ping
<head_victim> Here I am
 * mrshr3d is taking Natty for a spin on recently acquired old testing PC.
<head_victim> I only recently got it in a VM. It will be interesting to see how it goes this cycle with Unity.
<mrshr3d> Almost finished installing after having quick Live CD explore.  Yeah, might take a little while to get used to.
<airtonix> until i have a tablet capable of running ubuntu 11.04 i'll stick with good ol gnome
<head_victim> How are the hardware requirements for gnome 3? I haven't actually looked into them.
<sagaci> head_victim, ping
<somethinginteres> anyone know anything about getting a "stacktrace" I'm trying to debug banshee but not getting any responses in the usual IRC channels. I've installed the banshee-dbg package as asked but I am not sure how to use that to generate a more useful debug log. 
#ubuntu-au 2011-06-12
<head_victim> I'm back?
<sagaci> head_victim, ping
<head_victim> sagaci: here :)
<sagaci> what's happening
<head_victim> Just dropped the wife at work thinking about being constructive and doing some jobs around the place here
<sagaci> can we do the mock meeting now?
<sagaci> sorry, the weekdays just went so fast
<head_victim> Sure mate
<sagaci> so start off with a "#startmeeting"?
<head_victim> Yes, only the chair should do that as it assumed whoever issues that command to be the chair
<head_victim> So go for it
<sagaci> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 22:52. The chair is sagaci.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<head_victim> I should have PM'd you some details now
<sagaci> yeah, just meeting details
<sagaci> meeting started at xxxx and chair is me
<head_victim> Cool it will do that throughout the meeting as different commands are issued
<head_victim> [TOPIC] test test test
<head_victim> See it won't let me set a topic as I'm not the chair
<sagaci> you wouldn
<sagaci> n't do roll call as a topic
<sagaci> ?
<head_victim> Not really, it's just to allow time for stragglers to arrive and people to realise it's starting
<sagaci> so just ask who's around for attendance
<head_victim> Yep, people don't have to do anything but if they want their attendance noted they have to put some input into the channel at any stage in the meeting
<sagaci> [LINK] http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/93/detail/
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/93/detail/ 
<sagaci> agenda
<sagaci> [LINK] http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/93/detail/ -- agenda
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/93/detail/ -- agenda 
<sagaci> righteo, I see that works
<head_victim> Also if you put a link at the start of the line it will auto link it I believe
<sagaci> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/93/detail/ -- agenda
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/93/detail/ -- agenda 
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam like that
<sagaci> yep
<sagaci> ok, time to move to the next topic... 
<sagaci> [TOPIC] Team Maintenance -- Jared 
<MootBot> New Topic:  Team Maintenance -- Jared  
<sagaci> [TOPIC] Team Maintenance -- Jared Norris
<MootBot> New Topic:  Team Maintenance -- Jared Norris 
<sagaci> correct syntax?
<head_victim> Yeah that works
<head_victim> Makes it obvious who's point it is
<sagaci> [IDEA] Jared's cool idea
<MootBot> IDEA received:  Jared's cool idea 
<head_victim> [IDEA] I just changed the final topic back to benny now he has shown up in the team on loco
<MootBot> IDEA received:  I just changed the final topic back to benny now he has shown up in the team on loco 
<head_victim> So yeah it's not really that difficult, I usually have a web page open with the mootbot instructions in case I have a momentary mental lapse
<sagaci> yeah, that sounds like a good idea
<sagaci> might need a vote for #4
<head_victim> Well the application is almost ready actually
<head_victim> I did a bit of work on it yesterday morning
<head_victim> I've had a council member check it out and they asked for more pictures so I obliged
<sagaci> yeah
<head_victim> [LINK] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Approval2011
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Approval2011 
<sagaci> ah ok, something I've been totally out of the loop of, tbh.. I'll have a look through it
<head_victim> That's ok, they were stump grindiing out the front of my house yesterday morning after a night shift so instead of sleeping I go all constructive and basically copied and updated the last one
<sagaci> yeah
<head_victim> Alright so the commands make sense?
<sagaci> yeahp, seem to
<sagaci> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 23:13.
<head_victim> Action is used for anything that someone says they will do after the meeting
<head_victim> Agreed is generally used after a vote to signify the outcome
<head_victim> Anyone can issue an idea
<blahdeblah> Didn't realise it was that easy!
<blahdeblah> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 23:17. The chair is blahdeblah.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
 * blahdeblah is awesome [AGREED]
<blahdeblah> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 23:17.
<blahdeblah> :-P
<head_victim> blahdeblah: it's made in the spirit of Ubuntu users, it was never meant to be hard ;)
<blahdeblah> And the great thing is, now it's on record!  :-)
<head_victim> It does probably need a bit more user control so that only those meant to vote can vote, etc, in the case of the -meetings channel where it often gets confusing when non members vote in teams they shouldn't really be
<sagaci> blahdeblah, now email the log to yourself to remind yourself of your awesomeness
<head_victim> But for channels like ours it's pretty good.
<sagaci> troll-free zones
<head_victim> Maybe an option for only voiced people to vote or something an djust voice the people who need it
<sagaci> but isn't everyone able to vote
<head_victim> sagaci: in here, yes, in ubuntu-meeting depends on what meeting is running
<sagaci> oh yeah, but we'd never need to use ubuntu-meeting for our stuff
<head_victim> Well we could but I don't see why we'd bother
<head_victim> blahdeblah: damn you for posting links to awesome equipment I want to waste money on :P
<blahdeblah> que?
<head_victim> Planet post
<head_victim> Some guy's new x220
<head_victim> sagaci: oh and how blahdeblah used [AGREED] wouldn't work, it needs to be at the start of the line
<blahdeblah> head_victim: If you buy a Thinkpad, it's not a waste of money, no matter what you do with it. ;-)
 * blahdeblah heads off to play ball with his boy
<head_victim> blahdeblah: well, not a waste, but money that doesn't exist in my budget :P Enjoy, maybe see you later at the meeting
<blahdeblah> Not likely - bad time for me
<head_victim> Ah bugger
<head_victim> Well I guess we'll see how many turn up 
<head_victim> sagaci: you all good with the commands now? I might head off to do some work if you're comfortable with it al
<sagaci> head_victim, yeah, seems to be ok... sure you won't pass out from lack of sleep?
<head_victim> Hah I've just slept 20 hours from yesterday lunch to this morning so all good
<head_victim> Yesterday morning was when the stump grinding happened
<tom_a_sparks> ready for tonights meeting?
<sagaci> yep
<mrshr3d> I won't be available :-( but I'll be logging it
<somethinginteres> tom_a_sparks: now it's on Sunday - yes :) 
<alex_> hello?
<sagaci> hello
<alex_> I was wondering what happens at the official meetings?
<alex_> I'm a big fan of open sourced software and wanted to start dipping my toe in so to speak
<sagaci> alex_, we talk about things we can do as a loco, tonight's agenda - http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/93/detail/
<alex_> thanks sagaci :)
<alex_> sagaci, is it possible to to lodge interest in joining without atetnding the meeting tonight, I dont think I'll be able to get on
<head_victim> !netsplit | mrshr3d 
<lubotu2> mrshr3d: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<head_victim> :D
<mrshr3d> head_victim: thanks
<head_victim> benonsoftware: if you want to start reading about the team reports https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports is the main page with the idea behind it, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/TeamReporting/HowTo is a good howto and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/TeamReports is our team's efforts
<head_victim> We're a little behind, there is no april or may
<head_victim> So we can practice by making those 2 tonight later on
<benonsoftware> Yeah I can see we're a bit behind. Do you know where the past IRC logs for the meetings are?
<head_victim> Yeah they're all in the meeting details eithe ron the wiki or loco.u.c
<benonsoftware> Thanks I'll browse them now.
<head_victim> Cool
<head_victim> I just keep forgetting about them unfortunately 
<benonsoftware> I know. It's hard to read on my screen.
<head_victim> Cool well looks like we're going to have a reasonable turnout tonight for the meeting
<head_victim> Maybe the change to Sunday will work out after all
<benonsoftware> Well because of the long weekend it is the only reason why I'm cos of school.
<benonsoftware> Any chance to rotate Firday, Sat, Sun?
<head_victim> We used to hold them Tuesday
<head_victim> But we're working on ways to get more involvement
<benonsoftware> I need them either Fri, Sat so I'm sure I'll be there
<benonsoftware> Fun reading the IRC logs.
<jaddi27> head_victim, I might be a bit late to the meeting, due to dinner going a bit later than expected
<head_victim> jaddi27: no worries
<benonsoftware> 10 more Min!
<head_victim> sagaci: ping :)
<benonsoftware> 7 more minutes
<sagaci> yeppers
<benonsoftware> My first meeting!
<sagaci> my first meeting as chair
<benonsoftware> Congrats
<benonsoftware> Good luck 6 more minutes
<head_victim> I just realised you can create group events on the facebook account
<benonsoftware> Exerlent
<benonsoftware> Why has access to the Facebook account?
<benonsoftware> 4 more min
<jaddi27> facebook is something for the meeting
<benonsoftware> Translating at the mommerment too
<sagaci> i would be but I don't have a mouse with me
<benonsoftware> Yes it's hard without it.
<benonsoftware> 2 more min
<benonsoftware> Damm you Windows updates
<benonsoftware> Anyone know a Gary M in tranlations
<head_victim> He's pretty prolific, I think he's actually in NZ though from memory
<benonsoftware> Time
<benonsoftware> Thanks
<tom_a_sparks> let the party begin :)
<head_victim> sagaci is our current translation king
<benonsoftware> Why else translats me, him who else?
<head_victim> Heaps of people, about 80 have contributed to the current set of translations for enAU
<sagaci> ready to go
<benonsoftware> Yep
<tom_a_sparks> :)
<sagaci> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 05:01. The chair is sagaci.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<sagaci> Agenda at [LINK] -- http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/93/detail/
<head_victim> sagaci: anything with [] needs to be at the start of a line
<sagaci> yep, figured that 8)
<sagaci> anyway, who's here for the meeting?
 * head_victim waves
<benonsoftware> Me
<tom_a_sparks> yo
<somethinginteres> Me
<jaddi27> hi
<benonsoftware> Are we ready?
<sagaci> yeah, I was just waiting a few moments for anyone else to come in
<benonsoftware> Sorry
<sagaci> shalll we move onto your first item, head_victim ?
<head_victim> Evening dns-streak 
<head_victim> sagaci: sounds good
<sagaci> [TOPIC] Team Maintenance -- Jared Norris
<MootBot> New Topic:  Team Maintenance -- Jared Norris 
<head_victim> I just wanted to let people know that sagaci has put his hand up as chair person and benonsoftware has put his hand up for team reporter
<sagaci> take it away, head_victim 
<head_victim> So that being said I think it would be good to have 2 or so for each role so there is a bit of redundancy
<head_victim> BUT at least this means we can get started
<head_victim> So if anyone else is still interested please sing out.
<jaddi27> I am happy to help out with either of those roles as well, but I may put my hand up for the social media stuff later on if that is an issue
<somethinginteres> head_victim: I am completely unsure as to what the role of report writer entails beyond the obvious but I'd be willing to help
<head_victim> I had put this on the agenda wihtout realising I'd have people already tee'd up so thanks to sagaci and benonsoftware for putting up their hands
<jaddi27> an issue doing both, that is
<benonsoftware> No probs
<head_victim> somethinginteres: you able to hang around a little after the meeting? I'll be running through it with benonsoftware if you wanted to see what it was about
<sagaci> being fairly new to the role, I'd be likely to not miss out on any of these meetings or events, but things can happen and I certainly don't mind someone else volunteering and helping out :)
<somethinginteres> head_victim: sure
<head_victim> jaddi27: I'm ok with people doing more than one thing each but as long as they aren't going to be over worked
<jaddi27> ok. I will wait until later in the meeting to see what I am doing
<head_victim> jaddi27: no worries
<head_victim> Other than that the only team maintenance stuff is the website update, I asked for an update via RT but I haven't been told how it's going from Canonical's end so as soon as I hear I'll post the mailing list
<jaddi27> Ok, that would be good.
<benonsoftware> Good
<head_victim> Ok that about covers me
<sagaci> righteo, thanks for that
<sagaci> [TOPIC] Social Media accounts -- Joel Addison
<MootBot> New Topic:  Social Media accounts -- Joel Addison 
<jaddi27> My topic then.
<jaddi27> At the last meeting, and in the mailing list, there has been a discussion about how best to use Social Media
<jaddi27> The main points for the meeting is to decide if and how we would like to change our accounts to best get messages out to people
<head_victim> I've actually been quite enlightened about how it all works recently talking to a bunch of people about it
<jaddi27> At the moment there is an identi.ca group, and a Facebook group
<dns-streak> Could I suggest linked in, or perhaps a status.net instance
<benonsoftware> Could you have a Twiiter account?
<jaddi27> dns-streak, Sure, but I will have to get you to fill me in on those better
<head_victim> From what I can work out it would probably be best to set up identica and twitter as individual accounts instead of groups
<somethinginteres> A twitter account is a must as far as I am concerned
<jaddi27> And I also propose a Facebook page
<benonsoftware> Yeah with the seperate accounts
<somethinginteres> linkedin would also have hi volume but I am not familiar with it. Its userbase is massive 
<benonsoftware> A Facebook page would be cool
<sagaci> don't really have that much input on this social media topic but I'd say that information about release parties, LoCo events (ubuntu global jam, etc) would be most beneficial
<head_victim> sagaci: that's the goal, only specific loco related stuff, not random spam
<jaddi27> I can foresee setting up events on Facebook for events, as well as sending out info via all of the other channels
<head_victim> The only issue is can facebook import ical feeds?
<jaddi27> No, not as far as I know
<jaddi27> However, I am more than happy to set up events on the Facebook page
<head_victim> I don't want to create duplication so if we can host it all on loco.u.c and then use the ical feed for other places it makes more sense
<somethinginteres> Facebook's "events" stuff is pretty Facebook-centric i.e. no ical afaik
<head_victim> jaddi27: that would feed in nicely with team chair then
<sagaci> [ACTION] jaddi27 to set up events on the Facebook page
<MootBot> ACTION received:  jaddi27 to set up events on the Facebook page 
<jaddi27> Do I have approval to set up a Facebook page first?
<head_victim> So are we happy with facebook being a group and twitter and identica being single accounts?
<head_victim> jaddi27: there is already a group page
<jaddi27> I am happy with that
<benonsoftware> I am happy with that too.
<jaddi27> The group would be best changed to a page, as it is easier to send messages and events out to people.
<sagaci> as long as it is as streamlined as possible, less work for the people having to manually update at all
<head_victim> Is there a way to achieve that seemlessly for those 300+ people already subscibed to facebook group?
<benonsoftware> Mind if I add anyother agenda item?
<jaddi27> Identi.ca and Twitter accounts, and Facebook Pages can all be linked for posting status messages
<sagaci> benonsoftware: go for it
<benonsoftware> Thanks
<jaddi27> head_victim, I think there may be a way to get around it, by adding the Page as a member of the group (assuming that is possible)
<jaddi27> Maybe not, actually
<jaddi27> I know there will be a way to transition from one to the other
<somethinginteres> jaddi27: I know for another group I was in there didn't appear to be an option like that 
<jaddi27> Suggestion: Set up a Facebook Page, and keep the group, and work out which one ends up working best for people
<head_victim> Ok so does the facebook thing need more discussion on the list?
<somethinginteres> head_victim: I think so given migration is not seemless
<somethinginteres> head_victim: perhaps contacting facebook directly is a good idea and asking them the way forward
<jaddi27> It might do. There was a bit of a discussion earlier about it on the list, with the main point being that Pages can post updates to the wall of people, whereas groups only post updates to the wall of someone else if they are a friend of the person who posted the status in the group
<head_victim> [IDEA] jaddi27 to research the idea of a facebook group/fan/account and provide suggestion to mailing list with pros and cons of each
<MootBot> IDEA received:  jaddi27 to research the idea of a facebook group/fan/account and provide suggestion to mailing list with pros and cons of each 
<jaddi27> I am happy to do that
<benonsoftware> If he needs help I could help?
<sagaci> no worries, anything else, jaddi27 ?
<jaddi27> Do we want to set up a Twitter account
<jaddi27> and an identi.ca account
<benonsoftware> I think we need one. I could run it if you want to?
<jaddi27> I don't think they need more discussion on the list
<head_victim> Ok I'll create them both
<head_victim> And send details to the list so everyone can add them
<jaddi27> I am happy to administer them as well
<benonsoftware> I could too.
<sagaci> [ACTION] head_victim to set up twitter and iden.ti.ca accounts for ubuntu-au
<MootBot> ACTION received:  head_victim to set up twitter and iden.ti.ca accounts for ubuntu-au 
<head_victim> Ok, well I'll get them set up and we'll sort out admin on the mailing list
<jaddi27> Sounds fine to me
<benonsoftware> Ok good thing
<sagaci> ok to proceed?
<head_victim> Fine wiht me
<benonsoftware> Fine with me.
<sagaci> [TOPIC] Australian LoCo Re-Approval Application - Benny
<MootBot> New Topic:  Australian LoCo Re-Approval Application - Benny 
<benonsoftware> Ok
<benonsoftware> Ready to start?
<sagaci> sure
<jaddi27> Yes
<head_victim> [LINK] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Approval2011
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Approval2011 
<sagaci> ty head_victim 
<head_victim> Based on benonsoftware's suggestion I knocked up a quick wiki page to bring our previous re-approval up to date.
<benonsoftware> Well on the Homepage it says we have lost our offfical status what exactly happend?
<benonsoftware> Thanks for the page
<head_victim> Essentially it was determined we didn't meet the criteria
<benonsoftware> Ok.
<head_victim> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-au/2010-May/006166.html
<benonsoftware> What can we do that we are not doing now?
<head_victim> That was the response from the council.
<jaddi27> We have certainly fixed up a lot of the problems that were mentioned
<head_victim> I think we're actually starting to do most of the suggestions
<benonsoftware> I think so too.
<head_victim> The only thing I think we need more effort on is running actual events
<benonsoftware> Sure thing
<jaddi27> The events are starting to happen more
<benonsoftware> I agree
<sagaci> which kind of relates to the later agenda items
<benonsoftware> Yes
<benonsoftware> and we are promoting it more.
<sagaci> now although this meeting's attendance isn't the best ever, it's certainly an improvement over the last couple we've had. It's something we need to capitalise on, since we only meet once per month
<head_victim> Ok, well I think if we allow time for people to contribute to that wiki page linked above we should submit and get the council to either approve us or give us feedback at least
<benonsoftware> How many is at this meeting?
<jaddi27> Yes, that would be a very good plan
<sagaci> 7, 8. maybe
<sagaci> a few apologies
<somethinginteres> I think part of it is to figure out -what- sort of events we can run that are interactive and social. In a sense, computing is a solo exercise to a large degree but I think things like bugjams etc could happen perhaps more often on an informal basis? 
<sagaci> informal, albeit
<benonsoftware> We should have our own online DevDays?
<head_victim> somethinginteres: release parties are going strong I was hoping for more computer fairs, uni IT groups, etc
<head_victim> benonsoftware: Ubuntu run events very cycle which we are starting to participate in which is good
<sagaci> the last three agenda items could easily roll up as things we're doing towards re-approval
<head_victim> somethinginteres: yep that's why I forwarded on that email to the list a few days ago about community week
<somethinginteres> head_victim: yeah. Thanks for that btw, should be an interesting week. :)
<head_victim> somethinginteres: Yep
<sagaci> head_victim: community week, meaning jono's six months of rocking blog post or something different?
<head_victim> sagaci: I think it's one of the events mentioned in his blog
<head_victim> But yeah it's like the global jam and bug days but more focussed on ubuntu-classroom I believe
<head_victim> benonsoftware: thanks for bringing up the reapproval, was there anything else you had in mind?
<sagaci> head_victim: but we can still tie in our own events to line up with u global jam and other events
<benonsoftware> Promotion thats all
<somethinginteres> head_victim: Are you familiar with what sort of activities for example, the Uni IT groups undertake? I'd be happy to investigate the situation in regards to starting one for Adelaide if there was interest and I had some idea of what we'd do :)
<head_victim> sagaci: yeah that's the idea
<head_victim> somethinginteres: I know my local lug did a presentation at the O week stuff for new IT students
<jaddi27> somethinginteres, The lug head_victim is talking about basically handed out CDs and spoke briefly to a first year software lecture
<head_victim> jaddi27: yep, short 5 - 10 min presentation and then a stand at the open day
<benonsoftware> That's pretty lame :)
<head_victim> I think it would be great if we can integrate with LUGs around the place, no need to double up on everything
<head_victim> benonsoftware: it's better than what we did.
<jaddi27> The 5-10min presentation could have been better, because I think they were trying to promote Fedora more, but more people wanted to know about Ubuntu
<benonsoftware> For sure
<head_victim> jaddi27: you were there?
<head_victim> I only heard reports on the mailing list
<jaddi27> head_victim, Yes, I was there when they did it at UQ
<head_victim> I'd like to pick your brains on it later to get ideas if you don't mind.
<somethinginteres> jaddi27: hmm. well I think a Uni is a good place to cultivate interest in open source software. When something like O-Week next rolls around I will get some discussion going on the list in regards to doing something similar
<jaddi27> head_victim, somethinginteres, I am happy to talk about it later with both of you
<somethinginteres> jaddi27: no worries
<head_victim> [IDEA] allow input to approval page for 2 weeks on the mailing list then submit for reapproval
<MootBot> IDEA received:  allow input to approval page for 2 weeks on the mailing list then submit for reapproval 
<jaddi27> I second the idea
<head_victim> jaddi27: cheers, just don't want the meeting running heaps over time when it's probably better suited to just general channel chatter
<benonsoftware> I third the idea
<tom_a_sparks> third
<jaddi27> sagaci, Maybe it is time for the next topic
<benonsoftware> ok
<sagaci> er, should we vote on reapproval now, at it's final state or not at all?
<benonsoftware> Vote for what again sorry?
<jaddi27> I think it can go to the mailing list, as per the Idea
<sagaci> righteo, no worries
<sagaci> [TOPIC] Translations -- Joel Pickett
<MootBot> New Topic:  Translations -- Joel Pickett 
<head_victim> I would just like to firstly point out that sagaci is leaving us all for dead as far as translations go and should be applauded for his efforts.
<sagaci> Ok, so I just wanted to bring up the translations effort the en-AU
<benonsoftware> Yes well done Joel.
<sagaci> in raw terms, we're about 60% complete, or roughly 146000 strings to go
<tom_a_sparks> good going
<benonsoftware> Yes, I've been helping any others here?
<head_victim> sagaci: we could organise a jam if you like to coincide with this release's global one again?
<head_victim> Set a goal of X number of strings?
<sagaci> so head_victim and I contemplated downloading the .po files and editing them by hand, due to the relatively limited strings we need to change
<benonsoftware> Ok. Good idea for the jam,
<benonsoftware> I've been editing online you?
<sagaci> however, due to the precise syntax and amount of false-positives, I actually find it a lot more compelling to just use the web-based method
<head_victim> Yeah we've all basically only been doing it online for now
<jaddi27> I might have some time on my holidays to assist with the translating
<head_victim> sagaci: ah so you checked it out a bit and foudn it's not as bad as it seems?
<benonsoftware> Yeah. It's alot easier
<sagaci> [IDEA] integrated a translation day/effort in conjunction with the ubuntu global jam (oneiric cycle)
<MootBot> IDEA received:  integrated a translation day/effort in conjunction with the ubuntu global jam (oneiric cycle) 
<head_victim> Just adjust the previous wiki page we had set up to organise it if you like
<head_victim> [LINK] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Projects/Translation
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Projects/Translation 
<sagaci> even though it seems like trawling paddocks, it's much more precise to do the rest by hand and then manually download the remaining packages to correct any errors
<head_victim> sagaci: I'm happy to take your lead on that, you seem to be quite at home with translations :)
<sagaci> if we do it now, it's not really worth it, considering the 40% of dialog, center, color... it's easier to just go through the web method, imo
<head_victim> As long as we search the main packages (nautilus, unity, etc) for the common bad terms we should be right
<sagaci> Well I mean when I set up the launchpad-au team, it seemed like there were a few takers... so there still is an interest in making ubuntu more australian-friendly
<sagaci> head_victim: most of those are done :)
<head_victim> Hell yeah localisation rocks.
<head_victim> Did you ever get that approved?
<sagaci> head_victim: not yet, as discussed before, the main issue was chromium-browser and xchat, which will be pulled when lubuntu hits official
<sagaci> but I'll eventually put in the application
<head_victim> Ah ok
<sagaci> I mean if people prefer downloading .po's and doing it manually, go for it but I've found it fairly cumbersome, when you should be find/replacing every possible iteration of the differences between the languages
<sagaci> anyway
<sagaci> [TOPIC] Software Freedom Day -- Jared Norris
<MootBot> New Topic:  Software Freedom Day -- Jared Norris 
<benonsoftware> Yahh
<head_victim> I know it's only June but I thought we should start contacting our local LUGs about contributing to SFD in September
<head_victim> [LINK] http://www.softwarefreedomday.org/
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://www.softwarefreedomday.org/ 
<benonsoftware> I think so too.
<sagaci> I'll email the list of lugune to see if we can get a stand
<benonsoftware> ok
<head_victim> If I can get information on this by the end of July/early AUgust I can probably look at getting some schwag from Canonical for id (CDs, stickers)
<benonsoftware> I would love th eCds
<head_victim> What it comes down to is it's much easier to ask for stuff when it's well organised and documented
<sagaci> head_victim: anything in the pipeline for HUMBUG?
<head_victim> sagaci: nope, was going to ask in the next week or so though
<head_victim> Brisbane doesn't seem to have a history of doing much for SFD according to the website
<head_victim> Most other cities appear to be more involved.
<sagaci> anything else, head_victim ?
<head_victim> Not really, just wanted to get people thinking about it as the next target for public events
<sagaci> no worries, maybe we should be using a "matters arising from last meeting" in future meetings?
<head_victim> sagaci: sounds good
<sagaci> or updates on actions put forward
<head_victim> Follow up, helps keep things accountable and on track
<sagaci> righteo
<sagaci> [TOPIC] Promotion - Benny
<MootBot> New Topic:  Promotion - Benny 
<benonsoftware> Ready?
<head_victim> Yep, take it away
<sagaci> yup
<benonsoftware> I was thinking of promoting Ubuntu and Linux more in schools and businesses
<head_victim> Yep, that's the goal of locos
<benonsoftware> Any ideas on how to promote it?
<sagaci> I always have thought the same but I'd find it hard giving a teacher or a faculty member an Ubuntu CD of the wrong color
<head_victim> sagaci: wrong colour?
<benonsoftware> I already promote Ubuntu in my primary school.
<sagaci> head_victim: sarcasm, hard to give schools CD's that have all the wrong English
<benonsoftware> Yeah
<tom_a_sparks> we have still have bug 1 where I work :)
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<head_victim> sagaci: oh sorry, thoguht you were alluding to the non latest versin or burnt copy or something
<sagaci> benonsoftware: might be best to have a look around #edubuntu
<head_victim> edubuntu is great for schools
<benonsoftware> Yeah the teachers might like that name
<jaddi27> One problem is that many schools use software set by their State Government, and cannot just use whatever they want
<head_victim> jaddi27: one way around that is to get them to try it at home or on private computers
<jaddi27> so if we really want to get things changed, we would need to target high up (eg Education Queensland)
<jaddi27> Yes, that is a good way to start
<head_victim> Computer clubs, it students in high school, etc
<sagaci> well even though this is an ubuntu channel, introducing them to tools such as Moodle, Chromium (the browser, not the game) or Firefox can have a positive effect too :)
<head_victim> sagaci: exactly, libre/open office
<head_victim> Free and still able to use MS formats
<jaddi27> I know at my high school, we looked at using Moodle, but did not do it due to EQ most likely blocking us from doing so
<benonsoftware> I tried using Moodle on my own but it was not the best
<jaddi27> It is really best used for a large group, such as a school
<benonsoftware> Yes
<sagaci> anyway
<tom_a_sparks> there were/are some good plugin that I ported to wordpress
<bradm> interesting, there's some local schools here that do use moodle, and a lot of unis use moodle
<sagaci> ready to move onto the last topic?
<benonsoftware> Which is what?
<sagaci> [TOPIC] Six Months of Rocking (-au version) -- Joel Pickett
<MootBot> New Topic:  Six Months of Rocking (-au version) -- Joel Pickett 
<head_victim> sagaci: link to the blog with dates and events?
<benonsoftware> <head_victim> Just to let you know I only have 20 min left
<sagaci> leading on from our previous discussions, is there anyone who'd like to organise a session or help out with the various events in the oneiric cycle?
<head_victim> benonsoftware: no worries mate
<sagaci> we won't be that long
<benonsoftware> Thanks
<sagaci> ideas, (although I haven't checked the schedule) could include, teaching users how to use a certain tool or application you're familiar with
<sagaci> helping out with creating materials for sessions run by others
<sagaci> promoting events via social media
<sagaci> ubuntu-au development days
<jaddi27> [LINK] http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/06/01/six-months-of-rocking-ubuntu-events/
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/06/01/six-months-of-rocking-ubuntu-events/ 
<sagaci> all these things will just tie in with the main Ubuntu event but we can document our input on our reapproval application
<head_victim> Yeah and to make it easier to document if we can put them all on loco.u.c as events and organise them on the wiki
<sagaci> i'll send this out to the mailling list
<head_victim> Good idea
<sagaci> [ACTION] sagaci to send out email to the mailing list regarding "six months of rocking ubuntu" to encourage people to help out
<MootBot> ACTION received:  sagaci to send out email to the mailing list regarding "six months of rocking ubuntu" to encourage people to help out 
<sagaci> I think we're nearly done, yes?
<benonsoftware> Anything else?
<sagaci> head_victim: ok to close?
<head_victim> I'm ok with it, some interesting ideas to take to the list about education and "rocking ubuntu"
<head_victim> We've already gone over time a little as well
<sagaci> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 06:17.
<head_victim> Thanks sagaci for chairing the meeting
<sagaci> thanks guys
<benonsoftware> Nice chairing
<sagaci> and girls, if applicable
<jaddi27> Thanks sagaci 
<benonsoftware> <head_victim> Team Reporting time?
<head_victim> benonsoftware: in short we have to create a wiki page for each month, in a set format in bullet point.
<benonsoftware> Got it
<sagaci> head_victim: http://www.novarata.net/mootbot/ubuntu-au.log.20110612_0501.html
<head_victim> Each month we need to update a couple of pages to make it report correctly
<benonsoftware> Sure. What things do I mainly report about?
<jaddi27> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/TeamReports
<head_victim> Have a quick look over previous reports to get a feel for it
<benonsoftware> OK
<jaddi27> It is basically reporting events that have happened over the last month
<benonsoftware> Ok
<jaddi27> If you need help with creating the pages and linking them in to the TeamReports page on the wiki, just ask here or on the mailing list
<head_victim> sagaci: cool, now to update the mailing list, wiki, create the new event, etc. Doesn't all have to happen now though
<head_victim> somethinginteres: you around as well? You were curious about the reporting
<benonsoftware> Question: What does the chair do?
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Meetings/ToDoList
<head_victim> Basically organise all the behind the scenes for the meeting
<benonsoftware> Could I help out with that too?
<head_victim> Concentrate on one thing at a time :)
<head_victim> Otherwise you'll get overloaded
<benonsoftware> ok
<head_victim> Team reports are a good way to learn wiki's as well as contribute
<benonsoftware> Good
<benonsoftware> Do you want me to update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/ContactUs ?
<head_victim> Sure
<benonsoftware> Thanks
<head_victim> So do you know how wikis work in general?
<head_victim> The easiest way for the reports is to just copy the previous month's page and update it to the new month's information
<benonsoftware> Thanks for that. I do know how the wikis work a bit.
<benonsoftware> Gone diting
<benonsoftware> Anything else I need to know?
<head_victim> Ok well I think we'll probably need 30 - 60 minutes to run through it all, did you have any time tomorrow or tuesday to run through it?
<benonsoftware> Tomarrow sure but not Tuesday.
<head_victim> I was thinking I could probably step you through one month and then have you do another month and we'd be both up to date and then you'd know how to to it as well
<benonsoftware> Ok. What time tomarrow?
<head_victim> How about 1 or 2pm tomorrow?
<benonsoftware> Sure here or somewhere else?
<head_victim> Here is fine :)
<benonsoftware> Bye see you tomarrow.
<head_victim> See you then
<jaddi27> head_victim, With the Twitter and identi.ca accounts
<jaddi27> would you like me to set them up?
<head_victim> I just did so :)
<jaddi27> ok
<jaddi27> what is the twitter username? 
<head_victim> I've organised them to use the team mailing list owner account as the main email as I'm told doing it this way means canonical can step in and help out if someone tries to hijack it
<head_victim> bradm: good to see you around I hope your trip to Brisbane went well
<head_victim> I've set them up as Ubuntu Australia as the name and UbuntuAU as the username
<jaddi27> ok. found them now
<head_victim> Cool, I'm going to try and link them
<jaddi27> the easiest way to link them is to use something like TweetDeck and use the identi.ca API to post the messages
<jaddi27> You will need to go into identi.ca settings, and then set up the Twitter setting
<head_victim> Yeah I did all this last week for my account :)
<head_victim> I was just hoping it connected to the other UbuntuAU not mine :P
<jaddi27> ok
<head_victim> There we go think that worked
<jaddi27> I will be awaiting the first post
<head_victim> I hit the "automatically send notices to twitter" and "sendlocal @ replies to twitter" and also "subscribe to my tiwtter friends here"
<elky> also, there's ping.fm which is a webservice so not requiring people to set them all up on their computers
<head_victim> Ah, is that similar to tweetdeck?
<sagaci> head_victim: yep no worries
<elky> not quite, you do have to watch the respective pages individually while using it
<elky> but for just quickly broadcasting on the go, like from a phone, it's plenty sufficient
<head_victim> Ah ok, I've got LOTS to learn on this
<jaddi27> As I have said before, I am very happy to assist with the running of the accounts
<head_victim> jaddi27: I was going to suggest taking you up on the meeting chair and social media offer
<head_victim> That way you can help set up meetings on the social media aspect as well
<jaddi27> That would be fine
<jaddi27> elky, Is there a benefit of a Facebook group over a Facebook page that you know of?
<somethinginteres> head_victim: sorry mate back now. Had to leave for a bit w/out notice :) 
<elky> jaddi27, no, and iirc facebook is likely to unsurp the page anyway
<head_victim> No worries, will you be around tomorrow 1 - 2 ish?
<sagaci> head_victim: well that was slightly better attendance and participation
<elky> they did something to pages a while back. i forget exact details
<head_victim> sagaci: yep, some good conversation
<head_victim> Ah so worth just sticking it out as a group on there?
<jaddi27> elky, so pages would not be an option?
<elky> jaddi27, depends. it does mean duplication of effort somewhat
<jaddi27> I know pages should be easier to keep updated  along with the twitter and identi.ca accounts
<jaddi27> because you can post as the page through some clients
<jaddi27> elky, Is it possible for me to be added as a admin on the Facebook group?
<jaddi27> well, i guess head_victim could do that too now - I didn't realise he was an admin now
<elky> jaddi27, er, we tend to not give admin access to people who have only just appeared. usually needs some kind of long-term input to get trust etc.
<jaddi27> Ok.
<sagaci> head_victim: are you proficient with inkscape?
<head_victim> sagaci: I can get by with basics
<somethinginteres> head_victim: yeah should be around then. What timezone? :P
<head_victim> GMT+10
<somethinginteres> head_victim: roger that. 
<head_victim> I'll do a run through for both of you then
<sagaci> head_victim: do you mind if I add a July ubuntu-au meeting?
<jaddi27> sagaci, Would that be July 10?
<sagaci> yep
<somethinginteres> sagaci: IS Ubuntu English (United Kingdom) Translators team the team for en-AU translations also? 
<sagaci> somethinginteres: nope, separate teams
<sagaci> anyway, http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/111/detail/
<jaddi27> but we should be a member of both teams?
<sagaci> you can be, if you want to help our their effort
<jaddi27> sagaci, you might want to change the meeting start time to be 1000UTC
<somethinginteres> sagaci: speaking of I saw on using Wubi the other day that there was no en-AU option for language setting. Only UK 
<sagaci> which is the same thing, basically. Verged on the idea of merging them but don't know the technical details
<sagaci> ah ok, I haven't used wubi in years
<sagaci> might ask in #ubuntu-translators
<head_victim> Sorry afk for a phone call for a few mins
<sagaci> head_victim: does that look right now?
<jaddi27> sagaci, looks right to me
<head_victim> Looks good to me
* head_victim changed the topic of #ubuntu-au to: Welcome to the Australian Ubuntu LoCo Team channel! - guidelines at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/IRC | Off-topic chat in #ubuntu-au-chat | Next Team Meeting: Sun 10/07/2011 @ 2000 AEST (GMT+10) http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/111/detail/ | Website: http://ubuntu.org.au | Mailing list: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/MailingLists | Forum: http://au.ubuntuforums.org
<somethinginteres> head_victim: apparently Facebook Events do have an ical feed
<head_victim> somethinginteres: sweet I'll try to feed it the loco.u.c one
<jaddi27> somethinginteres, I see you can export from Facebook to ical, but can you import from ical to Facebook?
<somethinginteres> jaddi27: apparently there's some Facebook apps that make it possible
<somethinginteres> jaddi27: something like this, https://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?v=info&id=164414672850
<jaddi27> somethinginteres, Sounds good. One problem might be that events will turn up under the admin of the group instead of in the group, based on a quick look at some comments
<somethinginteres> jaddi27: I saw that too. Not sure. There's a fair number of reviews that don't state problems but perhaps its a recent issue. There source is available, it may be a quick fix 
<jaddi27> Yes, I will look into it more in a few days time
<sagaci> head_victim: I wouldn't mind playing around with inkscape with a few of the posters and brochures off spreadubuntu... mainly for the inkscape exercise but also to try and rebrand and update a few of them
<head_victim> Sounds good
<head_victim> Upload them back up when you're done so everyone can share :)
<sagaci> yep
<head_victim> jaddi27: so did you and sagaci want to decide who will chair the next meeting
<head_victim> And if you want to chair I'd suggestion looking over the todo list I posted earlier to get a feel for all the other stuff that happens behind the scenes
<head_victim> I don't mind how you 2 want to do it (either time about or just whatever suits) I just think having 2 people will make it more manageable to cover absences and busy times in real life
<jaddi27> I don't really mind who chairs
<sagaci> neither, do you want to take it in turns
<jaddi27> I am fine with that
<jaddi27> I will have to get used to it, but it should be alright
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScribesTeam/MootBot is where the instructions are and we can do a brief run through test at anytime that suits
<head_victim> Basically it's just a matter of trying to use judgement on when to let conversation run and when to pull it up and move on
<head_victim> Ah do non admins get a "message all members" button in facebook? I can't tell
<head_victim> Heh damn him and his 3g
<jaddi27> non admins can only post a message or invite others to the group
<jaddi27> they cannot create events, etc
<jaddi27> or send out the messages
<jaddi27> head_victim, I might go now. I will be online sometime during the next week (I have exams on Tues and Wed, so will be out before then)
<jaddi27> I can discuss the social media and facebook events with you then
<head_victim> No worries, just shooting and email off to the team
<head_victim> sagaci: nice work, I'm getting the update emails already
<jaddi27> I will speak to you all later. good meeting tonight. Thanks again sagaci and head_victim 
<head_victim> Night make
<sagaci> cya
<head_victim> mate*
<somethinginteres> Just a heads up for anyone interested, here's Mark's UDS keynote http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjyNTCHVyxs
<sagaci> somethinginteres, saw it on the day :P
<somethinginteres> sagaci: in person or online? 
<sagaci> online
<dns53> you can usually download the uds video's in ogg, i can't remember where from
<head_victim> DOesn't youtube do html5 now?
<dns53> you must enable it but they do it in webm
<dns53> google youtube html 5, you go to a page and you get a cookie that enables it
<head_victim> somethinginteres: do you have a wikipage on wiki.ubuntu.com ? Just going to update the contact us link
<somethinginteres> head_victim: I don't actually. I wasn't aware that was even possible
<somethinginteres> head_victim: I can look into setting one up, for sure
<dns53> do you need one? you should be able to use your launchpad account to allow people to email you
<head_victim> No worries, mine is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JaredNorris if you want a guide
<head_victim> True I can link a launchpad account
<head_victim> I just get used to wikis being able to write FirstnameLastname and having it automatically link everything
<somethinginteres> head_victim: I see, it should be our actual full name not handle? 
<head_victim> Either or really
<head_victim> I'm sure others use nicknames?
<somethinginteres> head_victim: I'll just go ahead and use my name. May as well :) I'll use yours as a template and whip something up quickly 
<somethinginteres> head_victim: I'll have to figure out how to add a new page but you can go ahead and just link to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SamLymn if you want while I get it going
<head_victim> Done https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/ContactUs
<somethinginteres> head_victim: cheers!
<head_victim> So are you reasonably confident with wikis?
<somethinginteres> head_victim: yeah, I should be able to work it out fine. 
<head_victim> Cool, will make it easier showing you tomorrow is all
<somethinginteres> head_victim: no worries. Also, FYI I noticed a typo in your's "The one of my friends" - second line under "History" 
<head_victim> Thanks, no idea how that got there, is now "then"
<somethinginteres> head_victim: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SamLymn 
<head_victim> Nice work
<head_victim> I just did my first ever tweet!
<somethinginteres> head_victim:  nice, day of firsts for everyone today. :P
<head_victim> Ah you need to fix your "translating" heading
<somethinginteres> head_victim: noticed that, fixing now :) 
<head_victim> I spent ages trying to think of something witty to say in the tweet/dent but just went boring instead. I was going to write to the facebook group as well just working out how to reference twitter stuff on other pages
<somethinginteres> head_victim: I am not sure of what app specifically but there's some apps where you can send the same info to each service in one go. I know gwibber can do that sort of thing. 
<head_victim> I've set it up so if I post to identica it auto goes to twitter
<head_victim> That'll do for now
<head_victim> I looked at tweetdeck again but it's been acquired by twitter so I"m assuming it will drop identica support pretty quick
<somethinginteres> head_victim: that's good then never used identica myself
<head_victim> I only want to use identica being open source but the fact it ties in with twitter makes it easier
<somethinginteres> head_victim: definitely. I've been trying to use gwibber for updating all my social stuff but I'm just not liking it. It doesn't replicate enough of the important features avaliable on the web version and updates come in only every 5 minutes rather than instantly.
<head_victim> Well I'm a complete luddite when it comes to "social" media
<somethinginteres> head_victim: it has its upsides and downsides, more downsides on an individual level I would posit. For something like an organisation, it can be -very- effective. For example, every release of Ubuntu there's enough talk about Ubuntu to get it to "trend" on twitter. Which is great for awareness among non-users because people start wondering what it is.
<head_victim> And I just wrote my first ever facebook message :)
<head_victim> The only reason I created accounts was to advertise the loco
<somethinginteres> head_victim: yeah. 
<head_victim> I'm actually a conscientious objector to putting personal information on the web where it's not needed. In fact I should get someone to check out my facebook, twitter and identica accounts to make sure there's nothing personal about them
<somethinginteres> head_victim: I'm much the same, though  after getting Facebook I've had to become less so. Though, I lock mine down as much as possible. 
<somethinginteres> head_victim: I wouldn't have it at all if I didn't have a lot of overseas friends to keep in contact with.
<head_victim> Yeah I'm thinking I can get photos of my nephews and neices better this way, unfortunately my family all love it
<somethinginteres> head_victim: It's funny. If I'd've thought of twitter or Facebook I'd be rich right now but when I first started using the net putting your real name on there was like "woah" now people are like "here's my address - TAKE IT!"
<head_victim> Yeah, my logic is as long as I keep everything on line at a level I'd speak to my mum and dad and future employers I will be fine.
<head_victim> I refuse to take anything online anything but seriously when it comes to identifiable information.
<somethinginteres> head_victim: definitely. 
<head_victim> I'm still debating syncing my android phone with google servers
<somethinginteres> head_victim: I synced my iPhone with Ubuntu One, copied the contacts and phone numbers over. Very handy indeed. Even if it was a free trial the numbers have stayed there after it expired.
<head_victim> Yeah but ubuntu one is still someone else's server :)
<somethinginteres> head_victim: lol exactly,  I'm pointing out that I took the plunge and haven't  been robbed yet. :) 
<head_victim> Ah yeah
<head_victim> I don't mind my emails being public because lets face it 99% of my emails are on publically logged lists anyway, but my calendar and contact information is a bit different
<somethinginteres> head_victim: my rationale was that the numbers weren't mine so - win :P 
<head_victim> hah yeah but I have names, addresses, birthdays, etc
<somethinginteres> head_victim: yeah I suppose in that case I'd've been far more reluctant
<head_victim> I'm just never quite sure if I'm being overly sensitive
<somethinginteres> head_victim: It's a tough one to work out but ultimately it's your information so however protective you want to be is the right amount #latenightphilosophy
<head_victim> Hah I wonder if that's a real channel :P
<head_victim> Apparently not, but very well should be
<somethinginteres> head_victim: haha yes, apparently not. 
#ubuntu-au 2012-06-05
<DavidTangye> @head_victim We at #gctechspace got 2 of the 12.04 CDs you sent to Tony Addis here on the Gold Coast. 
<meetingology> DavidTangye: Error: "head_victim" is not a valid command.
<head_victim> Cool, sounds like the CDs have been arriving.
#ubuntu-au 2012-06-06
<head_victim> Gday chu 
<chu> Hello head_victim 
#ubuntu-au 2012-06-08
<sagaci> err, I think the earthquake shaped my internet :( aarnet 22.5kB/sec
<sagaci> that's right, you heard me, earthquake
#ubuntu-au 2012-06-09
<head_victim> Meeting tomorrow night, nearly forgot :/
<ikt> :\
<ikt> :D
<head_victim> The :/ was for nearly forgetting
<head_victim> I just sent out the reminders to FB, identica, twitter and should send one to the ML as well
<head_victim> I added an agenda item, a lot of people seem interested in the open days but not a lot of people seem interested in helping run one.
<sagaci> yep
<head_victim> I'm more than happy to help out, but I just seriously don't have enough time to be a sole organiser.
<ikt> that's my situation
<ikt> I want to get some 12.04 cd's, but I want to have a finished product before doing so
<ikt> so I can have something to show
<ikt> I have pretty much everything ready, just need to print it out
<head_victim> It will take a few days to go down, just sing out when you want them and how many.
<head_victim> It's cheaper to send 2x 5 packs than 1 x 10 though, odd.
<head_victim> $6.60 for 10, $1.80 for 5. Go figure.
<head_victim> I sent jfer an email but he never responded. If anyone sees him poke his head in let him know to shoot me an email with his address and how many and they'll be sent.
<ikt> kk
<ikt> did you say you got a new laptop the other week/month?
<ikt> I've got a HP somethingsomething with an AMD APU
<ikt> I thought APU's were going to be brilliant but the performance on this thing :/
<ikt> sitting at nearly 20% cpu usage on both core's idling with system monitor open on ubuntu 2d
<head_victim> I got a work laptop
<head_victim> I was trying to make it boot from the SD card but no luck
<head_victim> Dell 5420, i7 with 4gb ram, etc.
<head_victim> More importantly, it fits the old model's docks so we have double of them everywhere so I brought one home.
<head_victim> It will do nicely for my uni work.
<ikt> nice!
<head_victim> The biggest downside is the windows XP.
<ikt> i was hoping to replace my 250w pc with this like 10w laptop
<ikt> but performance is to slow :/
<ikt> I have gotten used to windows xp
<ikt> since like every 2nd customer that calls has it
<head_victim> But fortunately, the bios is completely open so I can boot from USB fine.
<head_victim> The SD card would be a better option because I could just leave it in there but apparently I can't make it work.
<ikt> how is the performance of SD compared to HDD?
<head_victim> No idea, can't boot off it :)
<head_victim> Trying to decide between a proper install to USB or just run the liveusb and partition space for a data drive on the same usb.
<ikt> hrmm
<head_victim> Persistent liveusbs still have very little space to install stuff to though
<ikt> yeah
<ikt> that's the problem I had
<ikt> that and it was kinda slow 
<ikt> :/
<ikt> can't win
<head_victim> I was tempted to have a crack at partitioning off some of the spare hdd space but thought that was going a little too far on a work laptop
<head_victim> Also, they block ubuntu one :/
<ikt> -_
<ikt> serious?
<head_victim> Yeah, the also block all the social sites, etc.
<head_victim> Public fileshares are just as bad for leaking information I guess.
<head_victim> And our IT department are full of awesome. We use a web based workflow solution for a bunch of stuff, but the emails it sends to let you know when things are waiting your approval go to your junk email.
<head_victim> So me, thinking that maybe everyone just put up with it logged a job to have the address whitelisted (it is a *.companytld.com address). Their response "right click the email and add as a safe sender". 
<head_victim> How is that a solution to anything?
<ikt> -_-
<ikt> I duno why they're so concerned about stuff leaking
<ikt> it's not like it doesn't
<ikt> all...the...time
<head_victim> We're a security firm owned by a technology corporation.
<ikt> ouch
<ikt> did you see the linked in password leak the other day?
<ikt> and lastfm as well
<head_victim> Yeah, linkedin is blocked in our work network.
<ikt> I don't understand how all these massive social sites
<ikt> with massive user/password databases don't have security as the best of the best
<ikt> they're making millions a year
<ikt> surely security should get some of it
<ikt> oh my zeus I think I've finally setup twiki -_-
<vadi21> Does anyone know if how digital TV usb receiver support is in Ubuntu?
<benonsoftware> vadi21: I'm not that sure, try checking out MythTV
<vadi21> Oh
<vadi21> So MythTV is *for* this kind of task?
<vadi21> I never knew what it actually did
<head_victim> I have never used mythtv, far too over the top for just tv viewing.
<benonsoftware> Yeah, I';ve never used MythTV but from what I've read it's okay
<benonsoftware> I *should* be able to attend the meeting tonight
<head_victim> It's for dedicated media boxes. If you're wanting to watch tv on your normal desktop me-tv, kaffience, xine are all useable.
<benonsoftware> Ah, okay
#ubuntu-au 2012-06-10
<head_victim> Evening all
<benonsoftware> Evening head_victim 
 * benonsoftware has just remembered about the meeting
<benonsoftware> Meeting is now correct?
<head_victim> Should be
<benonsoftware> Okies
<spik3> first timer I hope if you don't mind if I just sit and watch?
<head_victim> spik3: feel free, the more the merrier
<spik3> thanks
<head_victim> Doesn't look like a lot on the agenda tonight
<benonsoftware> Yeah, not much
<sagaci> so start?
<sagaci> #startmeeting Ubuntu-AU June meeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Sun Jun 10 10:09:49 2012 UTC.  The chair is sagaci. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<sagaci> hi all
<head_victim> Evening sagaci 
<benonsoftware> Evening sagaci 
<spik3> hi sagaci
<benonsoftware> 'ello spik3 
<sagaci> weird being 8pm, last meeting for me was April or March, which would have been before daylight savings
<benonsoftware> I'm glad the meetings are at this time now
<head_victim> They've always been this time for me ;)
<sagaci> #topic Workshop/open day events
<sagaci> head_victim: ..
<head_victim> I just wanted to point out there seemed to be a good reception to the idea but far from overwhelming in the response in the call for volunteers.
<spik3> any down in Tassie I can go to?
<head_victim> Is anyone considering running an event in their area?
 * benonsoftware is tempted to
<sagaci> yep, I'm scheduling one for the July or perhaps August weekend
<sagaci> local event, so not in Sydney
<benonsoftware> Oh, and I got a response from O'Reily books
<benonsoftware> If anyone is holding a event and wants to give away some ebooks vouchers from them just email me and I can get you some
<sagaci> it's hopefully going to be a introductory/live-demo on a projector with space for about ~20 people or so
<head_victim> Sounds pretty much perfect
<benonsoftware> sagaci: Do you want the vouchers to give away or something there?
<sagaci> probably not since it's a very basic introduction thing
<benonsoftware> Okies
<sagaci> otherwise if it was more technical I would
<head_victim> I'm hoping toget one going in Brisbane but I don't have the time to do it all myself
<md_5> oh just in time
<sagaci> yep
<head_victim> Ok, seems a little slow tonight
<md_5> yeah
 * md_5 whips everyone along
<head_victim> So md_5 are you contemplating a local event?
<md_5> no.. I'm a bit young for that
<head_victim> Fair enough, doesn't seem like there was much else on the agenda
<sagaci> indeed
<benonsoftware> md_5: Mind me asking what state you are in?
<md_5> vic benonsoftware 
 * benonsoftware high fives md_5 ;)
 * md_5 high fives back
 * md_5 grabs a hot beverage
<spik3> as a newbie, and not up to date with tech, however if some one is running one up in the north of Tassie I will help
<sagaci> not really ubuntu but if you're into python, pycon-au is in hobart this year in mid August. That's the closest tech-related event I can think of
<spik3> Ok, I will keep it in mind
<sagaci> I think the general course is to run a release party to gauge interest and then a similar open day follow up with the release party members. If you're willing to go to a release party, it's not much more to help out as a secondary with an open day
<chu> Anyone coming to linux.conf.au later this year?
<sagaci> in saying that, it's a bit disappointing running a release party and getting a whole of three including myself in a place like Sydney
<sagaci> in Canberra, yep
<chu> ANU :D
 * benonsoftware should've gone when it was in VIC :P
<sagaci> anything else?
<head_victim> Seems we're done
<head_victim> ?
<head_victim> No one else had any items to bring up?
<md_5> nope
<benonsoftware> Nope
<spik3> not here
<sagaci> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Sun Jun 10 11:01:48 2012 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-au/2012/ubuntu-au.2012-06-10-10.09.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-au/2012/ubuntu-au.2012-06-10-10.09.html
<head_victim> Thanks for running it sagaci, I'm very much in and out tonight :/
<sagaci> yep, I'm booking lca flights
<sagaci> even though registration isn't open yet :s
<head_victim> I'm trying to find a replacement camera for the one we've had that's gone awol :/
<head_victim> There are too many choices
<sagaci> what price range are we talking
<head_victim> around 200 for a point and shoot
<head_victim> Most important factor is image quality, a "nice to have" is the usb charge ability.
<head_victim> Debating Canon ixus 310, Panasonic FH8 or SZ1
 * benonsoftware would go with the Ixus 310
<head_victim> I'm leanign towards the panasonics as they usb charge
<benonsoftware> I'm out for tonight folks
<benonsoftware> See everyone later
<head_victim> Cheerio
<md_5|away> panasonics are good head_victim 
<head_victim> md_5|away: we're replacing an old panasonic so it's sounding likely
#ubuntu-au 2013-06-05
<SDFGHKLJFDFHG> hi all 
<SDFGHKLJFDFHG> i need help please can somomne hel me out im new to unbuntu 
<jea> Good morning
<SDFGHKLJFDFHG> good nite
<jea> I think you will find the best help in #ubuntu, which is a general help channel
<jea> this is the Australian loco channel for Ubuntu
<SDFGHKLJFDFHG> lol
<SDFGHKLJFDFHG> can i get my hel p me too 
<jea> you can ask
<SDFGHKLJFDFHG> after i doenload loaded ubuntu of the internet do i just click and drag the file in the the USB drive and restart and boot from USB DRIVE 
<jea> no, not quite
<jea> you need to make a bootable USB using the iso you downloaded
<SDFGHKLJFDFHG> i think my computer already can USB boot
<jea> i normally use this from windows - http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<SDFGHKLJFDFHG> automacily
<jea> your computer might be able to boot from USB, but the USB has to be created in a special way for it to work
<SDFGHKLJFDFHG> i use a dell and dell dont boot auto 
<jea> so you need to use that program I linked to to put the ISO file onto the USB drive
<SDFGHKLJFDFHG> i think dell can boot auto 
<jea> if you just drag the file you downloaded to the USB drive, it will not work
<SDFGHKLJFDFHG> it says it can boot from usb but i guessing i will still ned the software fromt hat site then 
<jea> yes
<SDFGHKLJFDFHG> ok thank you 
<jea> you can also read this - http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<jea> which gives you another option
<gggs> woa, I've been using apt-get for years and only just discovered the awesomeness of aptitude
<jea> aptitude can be very useful
<gggs> so much nicer than apt-get update/upgrade/dist-upgrade/install, and even implements those commands for compatibility anyway
#ubuntu-au 2013-06-08
<jared> Anyone know a good bandwidth monitoring program? I would prefer logged rather than live.
<jared> About 2 months ago the home internet use has gone from 20gb a month to near the 50 limit without any gradual creep, just a sudden jump.
#ubuntu-au 2016-06-07
<belkinsa> o/ all, anyone in the NSW area, mainly Sydney?
#ubuntu-au 2016-06-11
<PandaBob> :/
#ubuntu-au 2018-06-06
<frederick> hi
#ubuntu-au 2019-06-07
<Sveta> hi :-)
<Sveta> http://au.ubuntuforums.org redirects to http://ubuntuforums.org, is that intended ?
#ubuntu-au 2019-06-08
<Francesca_> hello
